

Apple posts free developer documentation for iBooks users - tortilla
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/12/19/apple-posts-free-developer-documentation-for-ibooks-users/

======
dreyfiz
Whoah-when did this "Collections" feature sneak into iBooks? Very nice. I made
a "Cocoa" collection and stuck them all in it.

~~~
protomyth
iBooks 1.2 - updated in the last week

------
brianwillis
I started out developing for the Mac with "The Objective-C Programming
Language" but found it clumsy and kind of dense. In my opinion "Cocoa
Programming for Mac OS X" by Aaron Hillegass ([http://www.amazon.com/Cocoa-
Programming-Mac-OS-3rd/dp/032150...](http://www.amazon.com/Cocoa-Programming-
Mac-OS-3rd/dp/0321503619/)) is much better in the way it introduces concepts,
and flows from chapter to chapter. Well worth the investment if you're serious
about developing for the Mac.

~~~
nonrecursive
I found that Aaron Hillegass's book was decent enough as a tutorial, but
halfway through it left me feeling like it raised too many questions without
answering them. I was making toy apps but I didn't know what the hell was
going on. Just my two cents.

------
huntero
Aren't these the same docs you can get with a free Apple developer account?

~~~
tzs
Yes, but formatted as books for iBooks.

~~~
ynniv
This is newsworthy?

EDIT: This is a serious question... The article is a pointer to iBook versions
of free PDFs. I can't imagine why this has been so well received. You can even
view the original PDFs in iBooks... What am I missing?

~~~
kranner
Seconded. PDFs work just fine with Stanza and GoodReader too.

------
kqueue
It is obvious that this link is just to bring more traffic to tuaw.com. This
is becoming ridiculous on HN.

------
Stormbringer
The iOS HIG appears to have disappeared.

